# Saltwater Gar



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 11, 2011)

I set the hook and knew it wasn't a redfish, and when it jumped a good ways out, I was trying to figure what kind of saltwater fish look like a gar.

Turns out, it WAS a gar. 

2.1 miles from open ocean.







Crabs wouldn't touch it in the trap.


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice!, I caught a few 4-5 footers about 2 miles from the river in the saltwater bay. They put up an awesome fight!


----------



## Zum (Jun 11, 2011)

Must be hard to get a hook into those jaws.
Nice fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 12, 2011)

One awesome looking fish


----------



## KMixson (Jun 12, 2011)

Zum said:


> Must be hard to get a hook into those jaws.
> Nice fish.



That is why I use a piece of unraveled nylon rope on the hook. It tangles around their bill.


----------



## Specknreds (Jun 13, 2011)

Gar can tolerate if not thrive in brackish water. We are dealing with Mississippi River water on the MS coast right now with the spillways open. We have seen gar 1-2 miles offshore. All of our rivers have a huge population of gar that stay year round around the mouths of the rivers.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fascinating fish those gar are.....too bad they aren't good for anything in Missouri. Very pretty dog too! They are good for lots of things. :LOL2:


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 14, 2011)

I caught a tiny one in MD, only maybe 11-12''. I originially thought it was a needlefish. THing has some chompers!


----------

